# 36 Grad,so heiß und ich muß mich selbst abkühlen! x16



## armin (14 Juli 2010)




----------



## Q (14 Juli 2010)

bitte keine Wasserverschwendung, immer mindestens zu zweit Duschen  :thx:


----------



## krawutz (14 Juli 2010)

Wenn die wüsste, was ich für kalte Hände habe, wenn ich nur will (vom Eiszapfen mal gar nicht zu reden).


----------



## Katzun (14 Juli 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wenn die wüsste, was ich für kalte Hände habe, wenn ich nur will (vom Eiszapfen mal gar nicht zu reden).




lol

:thx: armin


----------



## fludu (14 Juli 2010)

unglaublich künstlich find ich


----------



## madmax1970 (14 Juli 2010)

wirklich nicht häßlich- ganz im Geigentiel


----------



## neman64 (16 Juli 2010)

Ich bin geleich bie dir und dann kühle ich dich ab.

:thx: für die heiße unbekannte.


----------



## couriousu (16 Juli 2010)

Zensur entwertet die Fotos


----------



## jcfnb (30 Juli 2010)

ne echte bombe


----------

